# Marlin 1894S



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

i have the chance to purchase a Marlin 1894S in 44 magnum. Gun is micro groved and taped for scope. Condition is very good couple scratches at loading gate and a few dings in stock. Generally very good condition. Price will be about $425. Any thoughts on the gun? Figured I’d use for deer season. At that price I’m not sure what other 44 magnum I can buy under $500. Any thoughts or different recommendations?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They aren't making any more JM stamped guns. At $425 I'd buy it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it marked JM?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a good deal if it's JM stamped as the others stated, it will be on the left side of the barrel just in front of the receiver.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Buy it


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Let me know if you don’t buy it and I will. I have been looking for one for my daughter.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A steal if it’s a JM barrel!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It is JM stamped. I have several of them. Just checking on accuracy and such and value. He has JM stamped model 336 in 35 REM that I could get for just about $250. Stock is in decent shape few scratches. But there is a slight pitting throughout outside of the receiver. Nothing deep mostly superficial and should clean up nice. Not sure if I would keep that one to be honest probably just trade it for something else but figured good price


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

JM 94s are good rifles, I have not seen any in $425 price range. $600 is more like it. If it just needs 
cleaned up and isn't thrashed I would be buying in, the 336 in 35 I would have already bought for
that price.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m meeting up with the gentleman on Sunday. So hopefully if all looks good I’ll be coming home with a couple of new items.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> I’m meeting up with the gentleman on Sunday. So hopefully if all looks good I’ll be coming home with a couple of new items.


Always regret not picking up a 35 rem when I had the chance year or so ago.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

If I get it and it’s in decent shape I’ll let you know. I usually have the motto of leave no gun behind!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

my son has one and out of the box it shot one hole groups a 100yds.


----------

